# How do you determine string length on a recurve



## pruitt76

I just bought a 58" AMO Fred Bear Grizzly with no string. How long does the string need to be. I've ready 4" shorter than the AMO but wanted a 2nd opinion. I'm new to traditional so I may ask some stupid questions, but hey, that's how you learn.


----------



## ATB

I just started in January down the trad road but heard the same 3 inches on longbow 4 inches on recurve. I heard that is a rule of thumb starting point and measuring nock to nock with a tailors tape is more accurate. If you buy from an experienced string maker they have helped get me right for my recurves also. Im a newbie but have asked the same ? Hope this helps.


----------



## servingspinner

Some of the longbowers use 3.5 for their bows. But it just really depends on how long you want the brace height. You can play with the length a little by twisting or untwisting string to get the peak weight you want at you full draw point of anchor


----------



## WindWalker

Depends on the string type; Flemish or endless loop. I use Dacron endless loop and like my strings an inch longer than what is called for. Otherwise, I can't get the lower brace height ranges.


----------



## pruitt76

WindWalker said:


> Depends on the string type; Flemish or endless loop. I use Dacron endless loop and like my strings an inch longer than what is called for. Otherwise, I can't get the lower brace height ranges.


Looking at the Dacron Flemish.


----------



## dayrlm

Doesn't matter if recurve or longbow. It should be 3". That said, depending on the maker of the string and material. Until a Dacron string is under tension it mat appear to be shorter than 3". Depending on how well the flemish twist is made it may have more stretch than an endless loop.

Taken from the AMO Standards book:

BOW LENGTH STANDARD
AMO Bow Length Standard is designated to be three inches longer than AMO
Bow String Master that braces bow at proper String or Brace Height. Bow String
Master will carry only the bow length designation. Example: A Bow String
Master designated as AMO 66” (bow length) will have an actual length under
tension of 63”.
Cable length is determined by placing loops over 1/4” diameter steel pins and
stretching under 100 pound load and measuring from outside of pin to outside of
pin. Tolerance is +-1/16”. End loops of cable will be 1 1/4” long and plastic
coated.
Bow String Master shall have the following material specifications or equivalent:
1/16” 7 x 7 galvanized (Mil-C-1511) or stainless (Mil-C-5424) steel aircraft cable
of 480 lb. test.
A Bow String Master Set shall consist of twenty-five Bow String Masters to
measure bow lengths in one inch increments ranging from 48” to 72”; (i.e. actual
string lengths 45” to 69”).
The AMO prefix to bow lengths in inches means that the bow has been manufactured
to a length that properly uses a bow string designated with the identical
AMO marking. (i.e. A bow marked “AMO 60”, 50 lb. will brace to the proper
string height with a string marked “AMO 60”, 45 lb. to 55 lb.)


----------



## Night Wing

For my 66" Blacktail TD recurves, I called my bowyer and he told me the correct length for my 66" Blacktails using a Dyna97 bowstring is 62.5" in length.


----------



## servingspinner

Night Wing said:


> For my 66" Blacktail TD recurves, I called my bowyer and he told me the correct length for my 66" Blacktails using a Dyna97 bowstring is 62.5" in length.


Thus... the 3.5" in my answer.

There is nothing written in stone here folks, except for if the bow is new enough to handle Dyna97/ Fastflight type string material or not. If you have any doubt Please stay with Dacron


----------



## Lil Okie

I have a 56" grizzly.. I ordered my string 4" shorter and it worked out just fine


----------

